# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  My Story

## stevcor

Hello everyone.  I started to lose my hair in high school, mostly from anxiety.  The hair started breaking off near the bottom.  I am now 67, and bald in the central area of the scalp, from front to back.  After more than 50 years of combovers, I decided to start using Rogaine, actually about a year ago.  I switched to the foam and I feel  it has stimulated more growth but that might be my imagination.

I have started new growth in the crown area, and surprisingly, a lot in the frontal area and above the forehead as well.  Most of the growth is baby fine hair but about 50 hairs have begun to grow long.  All are blonde (as I am brownish blond) or maybe grey but definitely light and thin.

At this point, is there any hair nourishment formula which could boost these nascent hairs beyond the baby fine hair stage into thicker, longer hair?  I have just started taking saw palmetto and I have taken zinc tablets (1 a day) for the last year.

I also shampoo with T-Sal as I read some where that the salicylic acid combats the testosterone effect.

----------


## Mark Baxa, MD

> Hello everyone.  I started to lose my hair in high school, mostly from anxiety.  The hair started breaking off near the bottom.  I am now 67, and bald in the central area of the scalp, from front to back.  After more than 50 years of combovers, I decided to start using Rogaine, actually about a year ago.  I switched to the foam and I feel  it has stimulated more growth but that might be my imagination.
> 
> I have started new growth in the crown area, and surprisingly, a lot in the frontal area and above the forehead as well.  Most of the growth is baby fine hair but about 50 hairs have begun to grow long.  All are blonde (as I am brownish blond) or maybe grey but definitely light and thin.
> 
> At this point, is there any hair nourishment formula which could boost these nascent hairs beyond the baby fine hair stage into thicker, longer hair?  I have just started taking saw palmetto and I have taken zinc tablets (1 a day) for the last year.
> 
> I also shampoo with T-Sal as I read some where that the salicylic acid combats the testosterone effect.


 Hello Stevcor,

Thank you for your question. Your question is not an uncommon question regarding exactly what to do and what works best for regrowth of hair .... And what can actually stimulate regrowth.

In regards to Rogaine, I can tell you that it can be of some benefit. But in my experience and in observing my patients, I would say that it is only about 40% effective!

In regards to what 'nourishment formula' can actually work and provide benefit for real hair regrowth ... Well, there is really only ONE good FDA approved treatment! That is Finasteride [Propecia]. This has been proved to be approximately 89.9% effective!!!

In my clinical practice, I can tell you that indeed I see good results with my patients that take Finasteride [Propecia]! What is important to understand is the fact that NO medication or 'formula' can regrow a hair follicle from thin air .... You must have some degree of 'Vellus' hair to stimulate that follicle back to a 'Terminal' hair!

Also of note, is the recent data that now shows that by taking daily Finasteride, it can also be of help in your prostate health ... and a possible 25% reduction in prostate cancer!!

In my office, I actually 'compound' a generic formulation of: Finasteride + Biotin + Selenium for our patients!

You used the word 'Nascent hair' .... What I believe you are saying is that you have seen some regrowth of 'Vellus' hair [Which is the small baby fine hairs ... sometimes only visible with a video-microscope].

In reference to using Saw Palmetto .... This has been shown to also be effective! However, there is no scientific data to support this claim. But I have observed that it can be effective, and it definitely can not hurt!

In reference to taking Zinc .... Just for FYI it is known that both Biotin and Selenium can help in restoring good health to both the developement of Hair and Nails [As both are made from keratin & protein matrix] ..... So in my office, we recommend the use of both!

As far as using T-Sal Shampoo or any Salicyclic Acid formulation to combat hair loss .... There is NO shampoo that will help stimulate hair regrowth, in my opinion, this is strictly an urban legend!! You will not reduce 'Testosterone Effect' by utilizing specific shampoos. Basically all you need is a 'PH' balanced shampoo that is gentle on the hair and helps to cleanse the Scalp.

If you have any other questions, please feel free to contact me directly.

----------


## JimmyG

Hi Mark, 

It is very encouraging that you advocate supplementing with certain herbs and minerals.

What daily dosages do you recommend for

Biotin
Selenium (which I've read is toxic in high dosages)
Saw Palmetto
Zinc

?

Cheers,

Jim

----------


## Mark Baxa, MD

Hello Jim,

Thank you for your question and response.

You are correct, in that the RDA [Recommended Daily Allowance] is low for both Biotin & Selenium.

In my Compounded Formulation I use the following:

Finasteride = 1.1 mg
Biotin        = 50 mcg
Selenium    = 50 mcg

** Note: the latter two are in 'mcg'  .... That is Micro-grams, not milligrams!!

Best Regards,

Mark D. Baxa, M.D.

----------


## JimmyG

Thanks Mark.

I just had a look at the container, and it turns out the multivitamin (Swisse Men's Ultivite) I've been using for almost 3 years now has already got good doses of Selenium, Biotin, Zinc, Magnesium, Folic Acid, Inositol, Vitamin B6, Sodium Ascorbate, Saw Palmetto and other "hair healthy" vitamins and minerals.

Unfortunately none of these have done anything to stop hair miniaturising and falling out over those years... 'Maybe' they slowed the loss, who knows? We can never know.

I just wish I had started finasteride 3 years ago as well (instead of 3 days ago), but what's the old saying? You don't miss something until it's gone?

----------

